# Where can I download Opera radio recordings?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you know a website where I can download opera recordings from radio broadcasts? Is that legal?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

There are a _lot_ on YouTube.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

You Tube terms of service are quite clear:



> you agree not to access Content or any reason other than your personal, non-commercial use solely as intended through and permitted by the normal functionality of the Service, and solely for Streaming. "Streaming" means a contemporaneous digital transmission of the material by YouTube via the Internet to a user operated Internet enabled device in such a manner that the data is intended for real-time viewing and *not intended to be downloaded* (either permanently or temporarily), copied, stored, or redistributed by the user.


TC cannot countenance any breach of copyright.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> There are a _lot_ on YouTube.


Thank you for letting me know that. Some years ago I downloaded some operas but every of them were live concerts that had never been recorded in any label. I don't know who records those live concerts and if it's legal or not. The live concerts were italian baroque operas mainly from Handel, Vivaldi, Hasse, Galuppi and Pergolesi. Some of them had not even been recorded in CD so the only way to listen such operas were those mp3 belonging to live concerts. Just an example but this one exists in CD with other vocal casts/performers:

Handel - Giulio Cesare, Paris, Location : Salle Pleyel, Saturday 14 June 2008, Broadcast : Radio Classique, Monday 29 September 2008, Freiburger Barockorchester, Rene Jacobs.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> Do you know a website where I can download opera recordings from radio broadcasts? Is that legal?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If I want to record something from radio or Television I do so, that is for my use only, see no harm in that.
No such thing as a classical radio t.v station in your neck of the woods?


----------

